# Any Upstate NY Disers Out There?



## belle032

I'm relatively new to the Finger Lakes region of Upstate NY and was wondering if there are any Disers in this area! Would love to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!


----------



## Lauriejl2

I'm from western NY not far from you. Fingerlakes region is about a 11/2  hour drive from me. I love Ithica NY very nice there. I've camped at many of the fingerlakes state parks before.


----------



## parmtoo

I live in northern NY! Near the 1000 Islands region. Hello fellow New Yorkers


----------



## Montyrob

Rochester here and grew up in Bloomfield.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## twocee

Albany area here...


----------



## DVCDan36

Northern New York.  1000 Islands area.


----------



## Team Bunch

LeRoy here (near Rochester)


----------



## licieandjoeysmommy08

Niagara Falls, ny!!


----------



## licieandjoeysmommy08

My husband ran the TOT last year we were up end of sept '12-beginning of oct '12 he really enjoyed the race. Disney is wonderful to visit in the fall!! We are going feb '14 this time around.


----------



## AnnR

Rochester!


----------



## gibbow

Lived in the Albany area the last 4 years... moving out west in a little bit tho!


----------



## DisneyGuy758

Plattsburgh, NY here.  Near the Canadian and Vermont border.


----------



## wcw57

AnnR said:


> Rochester!



comin' Mr. Benny!!!!!


----------



## ParrotBill

wcw57 said:


> comin' Mr. Benny!!!!!



LOL! Good one!

We are near Rochester and the Finger lakes... DVC members at Boardwalk and Old Key West. 

Had a 10 day vacation at WDW in August and going back in December for 4 days because our daughter's music program has a school trip.. her chorus will sing at the Candlelight Processional, how cool is that?

Anyone ever need driving tips let me know, we've been driving to WDW the last 3 times we went.  This last trip, I got to see RFID in action and RapidRefill mugs go live, but missed the MagicBand dates... but I think we will experience it in December!

I think we have enough for a WNY DIS meet sometime... maybe we can organize something after the holidays.


----------



## pheonixheart

Hey people who actually know the area I'm from!  Waverly here. (Ok so no one probably knows where that is). But in between binghamton and elmira.


----------



## karatemom2

Albany here.


----------



## mommadebbied

Fort Drum, NY here


----------



## DVCDan36

mommadebbied said:


> Fort Drum, NY here



Howdy Neighbor!


----------



## cah5525

Saratoga Springs area


----------



## disneydiva16

Hey everyone! I am from Syracuse, NY. Home of the Orangemen!!


----------



## DVC-Don

Clifton Park in the warm weather.  I've also lived in Liverpool (Syracuse), Saratoga Springs, Malta & Watervliet over the years.

I attended a DIS meet in Albany back in 01, but don't see any of those here posting anymore.


----------



## disneydiva16

DVC-Don said:


> Clifton Park in the warm weather.  I've also lived in Liverpool (Syracuse), Saratoga Springs, Malta & Watervliet over the years.
> 
> I attended a DIS meet in Albany back in 01, but don't see any of those here posting anymore.



So you are in Florida right now? Lucky you! It has been a terrible winter here in New York!!!


----------



## DSDopey48

South of Albany here, would like to see a meet in the area. Open to travel.


----------



## DVCDan36

DSDopey48 said:


> South of Albany here, would like to see a meet in the area. Open to travel.



I was just thinking the samething, a kick off to vacation get together.  Maybe something centrally located for everyone.


----------



## AnnR

wcw57 said:


> comin' Mr. Benny!!!!!



Haven't checked this thread obviously!  Funny!


----------



## usd2bmd

I live just outside Buffalo.  Would love to connect with DIS'ers near me.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

belle032 said:


> I'm relatively new to the Finger Lakes region of Upstate NY and was wondering if there are any Disers in this area! Would love to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!



I'm from Syracuse!  My in laws have a home in Penn Yan on Keuka Lake so we're there quite a bit in the summer.



pheonixheart said:


> Hey people who actually know the area I'm from!  Waverly here. (Ok so no one probably knows where that is). But in between binghamton and elmira.



My husband's father is from Sayre, so we visit that area often and his aunt lives in Waverly...who knows, maybe I've seen you at Tops!?



disneydiva16 said:


> Hey everyone! I am from Syracuse, NY. Home of the Orangemen!!



Love those Orange...too bad they're out already 



DVC-Don said:


> Clifton Park in the warm weather.  I've also lived in Liverpool (Syracuse), Saratoga Springs, Malta & Watervliet over the years.
> 
> I attended a DIS meet in Albany back in 01, but don't see any of those here posting anymore.



I'm originally from Liverpool, graduated from high school there, went to LeMoyne College and live in Cicero now.


Small world everyone!!


----------



## DisneyGuy758

MyMagicKingdom said:


> I'm originally from Liverpool, graduated from high school there, went to LeMoyne College and live in Cicero now.



My mother's family comes from Fulton.  It's been a while since I've been there, as my grandmother who lived there died a few years ago.

I really want to take my boys there just to see the lock system.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

DisneyGuy758 said:


> My mother's family comes from Fulton.  It's been a while since I've been there, as my grandmother who lived there died a few years ago.
> 
> I really want to take my boys there just to see the lock system.



The lock system is pretty great.  I love going along different trails along the Erie Canal.
How far upstate are you now?


----------



## Emily1931

Hi everyone, I'm new to the boards. My hometown is just outside of Buffalo but I'm currently a student at Cornell in Ithaca.


----------



## oam

Burnt Hills in the house


----------



## JediBonas

belle032 said:


> I'm relatively new to the Finger Lakes region of Upstate NY and was wondering if there are any Disers in this area! Would love to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!



Originally from Buffalo but live outside Albany now


----------



## JediBonas

DVC-Don said:


> Clifton Park in the warm weather.  I've also lived in Liverpool (Syracuse), Saratoga Springs, Malta & Watervliet over the years.
> 
> I attended a DIS meet in Albany back in 01, but don't see any of those here posting anymore.



I'm in CP, too, but I'm stuck here in the cold as well


----------



## msb578

Zombie thread, but nothing controversial here 

Small town near Syracuse.


----------



## ParrotBill

Nice to see some of us survived the winter!


----------



## DisneyGuy758

Now I'm hoping to survive the prison escape.  The prison is about 20 minutes from my house, and they are currently looking in an area about five miles from my house.  Kids schools are on lock down.  No one in or out.  State Police is there as well.


----------



## stabafam

Another Rochesterian here...



DisneyGuy758 said:


> Now I'm hoping to survive the prison escape.  The prison is about 20 minutes from my house, and they are currently looking in an area about five miles from my house.  Kids schools are on lock down.  No one in or out.  State Police is there as well.


Yikes!!!!  Stay safe


----------



## disneyjes

I am! Nice to see some others in Central NY on here <3


----------



## ParrotBill

One down one to go... stay safe up there


----------



## DisneyGuy758

ParrotBill said:


> One down one to go... stay safe up there



Both are done now.  The last was captured about an hour from me.  Things can go back to normal now.


----------



## ParrotBill

Sure glad it's over.  Except for the investigatin'.


----------



## mar7967

I'm a bit late to the party. I currently live in Rochester and I am a huge Disney fan!


----------



## belle032

Reviving this thread to de how it goes! We just bought a house in the Canandaigua area of the Finger Lakes, pretty much between Rochester and Syracuse. So cool to see so many people nearby, I was sure I was the only one. It would be cool to put together a meet or something, not sure when I'll get back to WDW and going through withdrawal!


----------



## ParrotBill

Howdy neighbors!  I live in Walworth east of Rochester.  Our family travels to WDW at least every other year, and we are DVC members at OKW and BWV.


----------



## taurus8012

HELLO EVERYONE . I live just a touch north of Syracuse ( Clay NY )  We are DVC members at AKV ; leaving for Disney on 07/28 for two weeks


----------



## Cuchman

Saratoga springs here.


----------



## kahblue

I just found this thread. I'm in Rochester, too. Fairport to be exact. Glad to see so many western New Yorkers are DISERS!


----------



## AnnR

Greece is the actual town I live in.  There are a lot of us DISers.  I was a TA for Disney but giving it up.


----------



## ParrotBill

A cold wave to us upstaters now that winter is really here.  At least we made it halfway without shoveling!


----------



## TeeterTots

I'm from the fingerlakes, but now I just summer here. I hate to start singing but,......"it's a small world after all.....it's a small world after all.......it's a small world after all, it's a small, small world!"


----------



## ParrotBill

Well hello there!  I live just north of I-90 Exit 43 (Palmyra).  We have become quite the wine appreciators after living at the edge of the Finger Lakes for so long.


----------



## belle032

TeeterTots said:


> I'm from the fingerlakes, but now I just summer here. I hate to start singing but,......"it's a small world after all.....it's a small world after all.......it's a small world after all, it's a small, small world!"



I can't wait for the day we can become snowbirds! I'm a southern girl at heart and am ready to go back anytime. Fiance was born and raised in the Finger Lakes.



ParrotBill said:


> Well hello there!  I live just north of I-90 Exit 43 (Palmyra).  We have become quite the wine appreciators after living at the edge of the Finger Lakes for so long.



I had no idea the Finger Lakes was a wine region before I moved here! I currently work at a winery, so I can say I absolutely appreciate wine now.


----------



## taurus8012

Hey Everyone !!!!   I am from outside  Syracuse, NY too ( Clay NY). I have been ultra planning Disney for the last 12 years and it never gets old too me... Now the Wife and Kids might not agree


----------



## Bill007

Penfield/Fairport area


----------



## TeeterTots

Hello all, I just stumbled on this thread again! I'm currently at the lakehouse on Seneca lake for the summer but will be heading back to VA at the end of next month for the kids to start school. I'm counting down the days until our Nov trip to poly (yay my fav), then marathon weekend at home resort AKV (any runDisers out there) then April at AKV again. Currently looking to buy either poly or BLT points.


----------



## teukie w.

Also in the Finger Lakes!


----------



## nkereina

I see this is an older thread, but could still be relevant! I live in Niagara Falls, NY but also have a house in Greece, NY (Rochester) where I spend a lot of time. DH and I got married in Canandaigua two years ago, I have family in Lyons, NY, and I've spent many summers in Conesus, NY. Glad to see all the DIS love in this region!


----------



## Bill007

Rochester area, Penfield, NY!


----------



## Mom2JNY

Hi we are from Buffalo NY.


----------



## Bill007

Rochester area. I've just started a Disney group through Meetup.com and our first gathering is Thursday, Dec. 13th.


----------



## scdak

oops, didn't realize this thread was so old


----------



## momof2n2

Such an old thread!  But at the border of Macedon/Perinton/Victor!  Spend lots of time in Cananadaigua.


----------



## belle032

I know I started this and somewhat abandoned it, but bumping this thread to see if there is any new interest! I would love more than ever to get some kind of meetup or group started!  If we do have some interest, I don't know if it's easier to organize on the OTHER social media site, but please feel free to post here or message me anytime!


----------



## teukie w.

belle032 said:


> I know I started this and somewhat abandoned it, but bumping this thread to see if there is any new interest! I would love more than ever to get some kind of meetup or group started!  If we do have some interest, I don't know if it's easier to organize on the OTHER social media site, but please feel free to post here or message me anytime!


I'm in the Finger Lakes as well, currently a grad student at SU. I work with some other hardcore Disney fans, we are definitely representing central NY!


----------



## DVCSunDevil

Saratoga Springs! Brand new to DVC. First trip booked for April and we can't wait!


----------



## JediBonas

Outside Albany now but born and raised in Buffalo.


----------



## Hopfather28

Geneseo (Rochester area) checking in here.


----------

